# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  تقينه ال  RFID +كتب تخص نفس الموضوع

## زهره التوليب

" منذ مدة بدأت ثورة في أنظمة التعريف الآلية باستخدام الترميز بالأعمدة ( Barcode ) حيث تم استخدامها بشكل كبير في كافة الأنظمة الصناعية والاستهلاكية وذلك لتأمينها قراءة آلية ورخص تكلفتها.

 ولكن مؤخراً بدأ يظهر عجز هذه التقنية في بعض التطبيقات
- لقلة المعلومات الممكن تخزينها
- و عدم قابلية إعادة البرمجة
-و ضرورة مواجهة اللاصقة إلى الماسح
- و عدم إمكانية قراءة أكثر من لاصقة في نفس الوقت
- وعدم إمكانية إعطاء رقم مستقل لكل وحدة وإنما يعطى رمز واحد لكل وحدات النوع نفسه.

نشأت فكرة الرقات اللاسلكية في بداية السبعينات، ومع التقدم التقني الكبير في مجال الشرائح الالكترونية وانخفاض ثمنها في السنوات الأخيرة أصبحت الرقاقات الإلكترونية البديل الأمثل في نظم التعريف الآلية. وأكثر أنواع نظم التعريف الآلية المستخدمة اليوم هي البطاقات الذكية التي تعتمد على التلامس مع القارئ للتواصل، مثل بطاقات الهاتف والبطاقات البنكية. ولكن الاتصال الميكانيكي بين القارئ والبطاقة غير مناسب من الناحية العملية. إن التواصل دون التلامس مع القارئ يؤمن مرونة عالية في الكثير من التطبيقات، حيث تعمل الرقاقات على إصدار اشارات رقمية تنتقل عبر موجات الراديو القصيرة والطويلة و يقوم جهاز المسح أو الأقمار الإصطناعية على إيجاد هذه الإشارات و تحديد مكان و نقطة صدورها، ولهذا السبب يطلق على هذه التقنية "التعريف بترددات الراديو" (Radio Frequency Identification) واختصاراً تعرف (RFID)، وفي السنوات الأخيرة ازداد انتشار تطبيقات أنظمة RFID بشكل واسع[/SIZE]

مبدأ عملها
للتعرف على مبدأ عمل رقاقات RFID علينا أن نتعرف على أجزائها أولاً. تكنولوجيا RFID تتكون من ثلاثة أجزاء رئيسية هي: 1. البطاقة التي تحتوي على جهاز الإرسال والمعلومات. 2. جهاز القراءة و الإرسال. 3. برامج الحاسوب و قواعد البيانات.

رقائق الـ RFID تكون على شكل بطاقات يمكن لصقها أو تثبيتها على الأشياء، و هذه الرقائق الصغيرة جداً تحتوي على هوائي لاستقبال الموجات و الذي يكون على شكل سلك رفيع ملفوف داخل البطاقة.

يقوم هذا الهوائي باستقبال الموجات المغناطيسية الصادرة من جهاز القراءة و يشغل الدارة الإلكترونية الموجودة داخل البطاقة و التي بدورها تبدأ عملية البث اللاسلكي للقارئ و تصل المعلومات عند نقلها إلى جهاز الحاسوب أو الشبكة في النهاية. كما ذكرنا سابقاً فإن بطاقات RFID تحتوي على ذاكرة بخلاف الرقم المرمز Barcode الذي يحتوي فقط على رقم يرسل للقارئ، هذه الذاكرة الصغيرة (عادة من نوع EEPROM) تتسع لمعلومات مفصلة و قد تصل سعتها إلى 256 بايت.

لابد أن نلاحظ أن هذه الرقاقة لا تحتوي على مصدر طاقة خاص بها (بطارية مثلاً) و ذلك يسهل وضعها على البضائع، ولكن هذه التقنية تعمل على مبدأ دوائر الرنين (resonance circuit) و التي تقوم باستخدام طاقة الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية الصادرة عن جهاز القراءة، تتكون الدارة بشكل بسيط من ملف و مكثّف (Coil and Capacitor) و تصل الدارة إلى مرحلة الرنين عند توافق تردد موجات القارئ و تردد الدارة فتستخدم الطاقة الناتجة لإرسال المعلومات للقارئ. يقوم القارئ بدوره بتحويل الإشارات اللاسلكية الواصلة من البطاقة إلى بيانات رقمية قابلة للتعامل بالحاسوب حيث تتم معالجتها بالبرامج . و الشكل التالي يوضح المكونات الأساسية لرقاقة RFID.




أنواع رقاقات RFID
يمكن تصنيف رقاقات RFID إعتماداً على عوامل عدة، و رغم أننا ذكرنا أن هذه البطاقات لا تعتمد على بطارية كمصدر للطاقة إلاّ أن هذا الشرط لا ينطبق على كل الأنواع. هنالك نوعان رئيسيان من بطاقات RFID هما:
الرقاقات النشطة (Active Tags)
التي تعتمد على بطارية ، وجود البطارية يجعل هذه الرقاقة تتواصل حتى 100 متر، بعض هذه الرقاقات مستقل تماماً عن حقل القارئ إذ أنها متكاملة مع وحدة إرسال خاصة مما يجعلها قادرة على التواصل لمسافة عدة كيلومترات باعتماد مبدأ الرادارات. قد يكون القارئ محمولاً بحيث لا يتجاوز وزنه النصف كيلوغرام و مزوداً بذاكرة سعتها أكثر من 128 ميغابايت و من الممكن أن يتصل بالحاسوب لاسلكياً.

الرقاقات الخاملة (السلبية) (Passive Tags)
التي لا تعتمد على بطارية ، عدم وجود مصدر الطاقة المستقل يحد من قدرة الإرسال الخاصة بهذه الرقات إلى عدة أمتار فقط، تتم تغذية هذه الرقاقة كما ذكرنا سابقاً بواسطة طاقة الموجات الكهرومغناطيسية. و تتناقص قدرة مجال القارئ بسرعة مع ازدياد المسافة مما يحدد مجال قراءتها إلى مسافة 4-5 متر باستخدام الترددات العالية جداً 860-930 MHz.
وهناك انواع اخرى

هنالك الكثير من التطبيقات التي تستخدم فيها رقاقات RFID، و حسب هذه التطبيقات يتم صنع الرقاقات إعتماداً التسلسل التالي:

-وضع صفيحة ورقية أو بلاستيكية من الأسفل.
-تثبيت هوائي مصنوع من مادة ناقلة مثل النحاس أو الألمنيوم.
- توصيل الشريحة الالكترونية إلى الهوائي.
-تغطية الرقاقة بصفيحة بلاستيكية أو ورقية لاصقة.

وتتخذ الرقاقة أشكالاً مختلفة مثل  :

1. رقاقات بحجم البطاقة البنكية مع خلفية لاصقة. 2. أقراص بلاستيكية. 3. رقاقات ضمن ساعة يد. 4. علاقات مفاتيح. 5. رقاقات ورقية. 6. وغيرها حسب طلب المستخدم.




أما عن مركبات الشريحة ضمن الرقاقة فإنها تتألف من وحدة طاقة ومعدل ومنسق أوامر ومحولات إلى قيم رقمية.

وقد تم التوصل إلى صناعة شريحة الكترونية باستخدام تقنيات متطورة ومعقدة بحيث انه لا تتجاوز أبعادها 0.3 0.3 مم2 وتقوم بتنفيذ برمجيات محددة ضمن متطلبات عالية مثل الاستهلاك المتدني للطاقة ومعالجة إشارات غير صافية بسبب التداخلات. ومعظم الشرائح تحتوي على ذاكرة EEPROM لحفظ المعلومات حتى عندما لا تكون موصلة لأي مصدر طاقة. وسعة هذه الذاكرة من 96 بت إلى 64 كيلو بت وزيادة السعة تؤدي إلى زيادة مساحة الشريحة وسعرها. وتخفيض مساحة الشريحة أدى إلى إمكانية تخفيض كلفة الرقاقة إلى حدود 1 دولار واقل. وقد تم مؤخراً تطوير رقاقات بحيث يتم تركيب الهوائي على سطح الشريحة مباشرة بحيث يكون سطح الرقاقة صغير جداً ويمكن إخفاؤها ضمن أوراق نقدية.


مجالات استخدام رقاقات RFID
في المكتبات

لتحديد أماكن الكتب وتم بالفعل تطبيقها في الكثير من المكتبات.

في بطاقات الهوية

لمعرفة مكان تواجد صاحب هذه الهوية ، وقد تم بالفعل تطبيقها على طلبة ولاية تكساس مما يسمح لمكاتب تطبيق القوانين المحلية بأن تتبع تحركاتهم.

 في لوحات السيارات

لتحديد أماكن تواجدها وتحركاتها.

في التسوق

إذ أنّنا لن نشاهد صف الزحام عند المحاسب بعد الآن، سيكون بإمكانك التجول في السوق حاملاً بطاقة التسوق و قائمة المشتريات، تقوم عربة التسوق بقيادتك لأماكن البضائع في المتجرثم تتوجه إلى البوابة الإلكترونية التي ستقرأ البضائع و تحسب السعر ثم تأخذ معلومات حسابك البنكي لتقيد عليك المشتريات عبر شبكة المعلومات.

 في التعرف على الحجاج

وهذا ما تم اقتراحه في معهد خادم الحرمين الشريفين لأبحاث الحج[8]، و قد تم الإستفادة منها في الحج بالطرق التالية:

 تطبيقات أمنية: 

إذ يمكن اعتبار الرقاقة بمثابة رخصة حج ويمكن لقارئ الرقاقة التأكد من الرخصة بشكل آلي وفي جزء من الثانية، كما يمكن قراءة المئات من الرقاقات في وقت واحد دون تداخل بينها، مما يتضمن عدم خلق نقاط اختناق عند الحواجز الأمنية، ويسهل حركة دخول الحجاج إلى المشاعر دون ساعات الانتظار الطويلة كما يمكن بجمع هذه المعلومات تحليل حركة الحجاج وتنقلهم بين المشاعر للتوصل إلى حلول للتحكم بالازدحام وإزالة الاختناقات.

 تطبيقات إحصائية: 

إذ يمكن باستخدام قارئات عند مدخل الحرم، إحصاء الحجاج الداخلين والخارجين بشكل آلي وهم في حركة عادية دون شعور منهم، ويمكن تحليل هذه البيانات فيما بعد للحصول على معلومات إحصائية وأمنية مفيدة.

تطبيقات طبية:
 يمكن للمؤسسات الطبية قراءة معلومات الحاج ذات الصلة من الرقاقة، وهذا يوفر الجهد والوقت، مما يساعد على تقديم العناية الصحية المناسبة لوضعه ويتخطى حاجز اللغة في التفاهم.

تطبيقات مالية:
 بعد اختبار النظام لسنوات، يمكن تطويره بإدخال نظام المحفظة الإلكترونية في الرقاقة، بحيث يتمكن الحاج من "شحن" الرقاقة بمبالغ معينة سلفاً، ثم يستهلكها في شراء حاجياته، دون ضرورة حمل نقود، وتعرضه لضياعها أو سرقتها[1].

في السيارات

لتطوير بعض الأنظمة ، فشركة تويوتا (Toyota) قامت بوضع هذه الشرائح في السيارات (Lexus GS 2006) و (Toyota Camry 2007)، لتتعرف على السائق و تعمل تلقائياً بمجرد أن يقترب المالك من السيارة مسافة (3) أقدام.

في إطارات السيارات

فشركة (Michelin) تجري إاختبارات لوضع هذه الشرائح في الإطارات و ذلك لمتابعة الإطارات اعتماداّ على القانون الجديد في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

 في الإعلام

في المستقبل القريب ستتعرف المؤسسات الصحفية على عدد الأشخاص الذين يقرؤون مطبوعاتهم و كمّ هو الوقت الذي يقضيه القراء في تصفح هذه المجلات؟ وهل يقوم القراء بالقفز بين المقالات؟ وهل يقومون بالقراءة من مقدمة المجلة إلى نهايتها أو من الخلف إلى الإمام؟ وهل يقوم احدهم بالتطلع إلى الإعلانات؟.

 في مجال حفظ المعلومات

فشركة ستايسن (Stysen) المتخصصة في تقديم حلول التخزين الرقمي للملفات وللبيانات ستطور أسلوباً فريداً في تأمين وسائط التخزين بهذه التقنية وبالتالي تأمين محتوياتها وحفظها من السرقة عن طريق قرص صلب متنقل Serial ATA hard drive باسم (e08) .. مؤمن بواسطة تكنولوجيا (RFID).

 في مراقبة البضائع وبيعها

وحتى عملية نقلها وتوزيعها. في شهر يوليو 2003 طلبت شركة وول مارت ستورز و هي تعد من أكبر 100 مورد للسلع، ملصقات تعتمد على هذه التقنية ليتم وضعها في كافة شحنات البضائع التي يتم توريدها إلى متاجرها في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و في العالم بحلول أواخر عام 2004. و في عام 2005 اعتمدت وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية (البنتاغون) هذه التقنية في تتبع مخزون الجيش من عتاد و بضائع و أغذية لجنودها المنتشرين حول العالم.

هذه العملية تسمى سلسلة الإمداد؛ و كما توضح لنا الرسوم التالية، يتم تثبيت البطاقات بالمنتج في داخل المصنع خلال عملية التصنيع أوالتعبئة، وعند خروج المنتج من المصنع تتم عملية القراءة أثناء مغادرة الشاحنة وتقرأ مرة اخرى عندما تصل للبائع وتسجل أنها خرجت من المصنع ودخلت للمتجر وزمن الشحن وعدد القطع. وحتى عندما يشتري الزبون يتم تسجيل خروج القطعة من المتجر وكل ذلك يتم بدون تدخل من البشر فالقارئ يكون مثبت عند أبواب المتجر والمصنع وتتم العملية آلياً


 في جوازات السفر

بدأت محاولات عدة في دول العالم تغيير فكرة جوازات السفر وتأشيرات الدخول التقليدية لتزيد من الرقابة والأمان والتحقق من الأشخاص. يمكن استخدام RFID وتثبيتها بالجواز أوالتأشيرة وتخزين معلومات المسافر وصورته وعند مرور الشخص على المراقبة تتم قراءة المعلومات وإظهار الصورة أمام المراقب

وفي مجالات اخرى كثيرهالمصدر:الموسوعه الحره

----------


## saousana

[align=center]يعطيكي العافية زهرة 
شغل متعوب عليه [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

وهذه مجموعه من الكتب فيما يخص ال rfid

RFID For Dummies
by Patrick J. Sweeney  
http://rapidshare.com/files/12513079...csthis.com.rar

RFID Field Guide : Deploying Radio Frequency Identification Systems
by Manish Bhuptani  
http://ifile.it/y1eat3/0470844027.zip-rfid.handbook.zip

RFID Sourcebook
by Sandip Lahiri  
http://ifile.it/awxc8q/slahiri.rar]

----------


## MR.X

*مشكورة زهرة على المعلومات المفيدة*

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center]يعطيكي العافية زهرة 
> شغل متعوب عليه [/align]





> *مشكورة زهرة على المعلومات المفيدة*



شكرا لمروركم اعزائي..نورتو الصفحه

----------


## blueemaje1

مشكور  
ومشروع التخرجى تبعى يتناول  هذه  المواضيع لذا ارجو المساعده

----------


## تركي ابورهف

الله يعطيك العافيه موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## تركي ابورهف

اتمنى كتب عن الموضوع بالعربيه

----------


## تركي ابورهف

بالنسبه لريدر هل يمكنني الحصول ع واحد بدوووووووووووووووووون العناء للبرمجه
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## تركي ابورهف

ارجووو الرد باسرع وقت لو سمحتووو 1 شـكــ وبارك الله فيكم ـــرا لك ... لكم مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## تركي ابورهف

0000

----------


## تركي ابورهف

لو سمحت اخوي الكتاب الاول يحتاج لكلمة سر ماهي  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## hossam abdo

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووو كتير

----------


## الموت الأسود

اتمنى الكتب تكون مفيدة وشكرا

----------


## EMOTIONAL-MAN

مشكوووووووووور يعطيك العافية

----------


## Abenarif

هل توجد كلمة مرور  لهذه الكتب

----------


## theicy

شكرا كتير على الموضوع الرائع و المعلومات الجميلة

----------

